# Profile Update



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 31, 2015)

A few days ago, I updated my profile and for some reason only some of it appears.  No photo and no website, HMMM, am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Katie H (Aug 31, 2015)

When you say you "updated" your profile, what did you change?

In order to update/change your avatar and/or your profile picture, you first must go to User CP and click on the area in which you want your changes.

Your profile picture comes under "Your Profile" options, while things like changing your avatar, signature and several other categories are listed under "Settings & Options."

Once you made your alterations, are you certain you told the system you wanted to keep/save your changes?

You might want to go through the process again to be double-certain you completed each process to its end.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 31, 2015)

okay, so I did the avatar incorrectly, but I got that... but my website is not visible under my avatar, so I put it in the "signature", but I thought it was suppose to be under my avatar... ???


----------



## Katie H (Aug 31, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> okay, so I did the avatar incorrectly, but I got that... but my website is not visible under my avatar, so I put it in the "signature", but I thought it was suppose to be under my avatar... ???



No, your website will not show up under your avatar.  You selected the appropriate area for visibility.


----------

